# Wtb Rc18b2/t2



## BHerzog513 (Feb 3, 2010)

As the title implys, Im looking to by a b2/t2 and possibly a brushless system and lipo(s).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

This might do better in the swap threads.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hangtime said:


> This might do better in the swap threads.


*IT IS THERE.:thumbsup:
HEY RICK HOW'S IT GOING???:wave:*


----------

